
Mailin – Receive inbound emails in your web app with Node.js - promocha
http://mailin.io/
======
randunel
This project looks like a wrapper over andris9/simplesmtp, and should be
advertised as such instead of a smtp implementation. Check out
[https://github.com/baudehlo/Haraka](https://github.com/baudehlo/Haraka) for a
mature smtp project instead of a wrapper.

~~~
eyepulp
I'll second the vote for Haraka. Good support via IRC, and a very strong,
accessible plugin architecture. I like the basic mechanism Mailin is providing
(convert e-mail to a semi-structured doc) - I just don't know their smtp
wrapper's reliability. It's tempting to just build a Haraka plugin to provide
a similar output (and feed it to Elasticsearch for logging/searching later
on).

Reading through the source it looks like it spawns a child_process per-message
to for checking both SPF and DKIM via a python script... That feels
inefficient, but I don't know if there's a better node-based solution.

~~~
Flolagale
The main objective of mailin is providing the service email-to-webhook with a
very easy setup. You're right, for the spawned child processes, the correct
way to do it while still using python would be to have some running daemons to
connect to.

------
mikegioia
This is really great. Plus I love the attention to detail in the
documentation, and how the demo worked right away. We currently use Mailgun
for this but I would love to switch over to using Mailin and host it ourself.

------
dubcanada
"language": "hawaiian" ?

~~~
michaelmior
Language detection isn't something I would rely on. Especially since a lot of
emails don't contain much text. (Likely even less so with your test message.)
Looks like they're using the languagedetect[1] module which also returns a
confidence score. This would be a helpful thing to include in the results.

[1] [https://github.com/FGRibreau/node-language-
detect](https://github.com/FGRibreau/node-language-detect)

